# What's of interest to you?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

After 8 years of playing on cheftalk, Nicko asked if I'd take over moderating the catering thread......
which means: I edit spam
But part of the job description includes stimulating conversation.....well, catering has always been quieter than some of the other sections.

There are alot of newbies coming to catering that want to figure out how to do it....it's ok in most circumstances, getting feedback really is helpful even to those of us that have experience.

Menu Ideas, well we all get stale after awhile and are looking for new ideas.

It's great having both the large or specialized caterers that have venues along with the offsite caterers. It rounds out the picture.

Finding kitchen space is at least 20% of our thread....well, it shows what people want/need.

Advertising, marketing, PR.....yep, everyone needs that.....

Stories about success, stories about saving the day, stories about OOPS.....all are great reading.

Please don't be shy, let us know what's of interest to you.

One of the things I'd like to see alot more of is pictures.....a catering picture is worth a 1000 words. If you have issues getting pictures up let us know, also let us know when you post them in the photo section.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

He made a good choice when he chose you ,Mozel Tov


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks Ed


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Mushroom Girl! Correct me if Im wrong.
It seems to me that most people who come to the catering forum are more interested in startups then anything else. They seem to want the business part. Others just think you put up money and thats it or you read 'THE BOOK''. What Book ?? You and I both know recipes in catering bus. are really secondary, its show and look first, planning, organization,timeing etc.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Turn HTML posting on........ (security issues with this are long solved

Kill the picture count limit...... A least kill it if the image is hosted on a third party hosting site.

congrats on the position.......


----------

